# Icon und Text auf JButton anordnen



## Kaladial (6. Mai 2008)

moin

ich hab nen button auf dem ein jpg angezeigt wird und da drunter würd ich gern text anzeigen 

also hab ich es mit :


```
jbcam.setIcon(ico1);
jbcam.setText(""+name);
```

versucht...

er zeigt auch beides an aber halt nebeneinander ... 
bild links schrift rechts

ich würde das aber gern so haben das das bild  angezeigt wird und der text da drunter

wie kann ich das machen?

thx Kala


----------



## André Uhres (6. Mai 2008)

```
jbcam.setHorizontalTextPosition(SwingConstants.CENTER);
jbcam.setVerticalTextPosition(SwingConstants.BOTTOM);
```


----------



## Kaladial (6. Mai 2008)

danke


----------

